# Elliott pensa alla cessione. In dubbio anche Gazidis.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2019)

Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.

In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Elliott, ipotesi estrema, potrebbe decidere di vendere subito il Milan. Valutazioni in corso. Non è escluso nemmeno che Elliott decida di andare avanti con un progetto giovani. Il Milan ceduto potrebbe non avere più il volto di Gazidis. I primi 6 mesi del dirigente non sono stati apprezzati: troppo problemi interni, tanti addi e ricavi commerciali rimasti fermi. A chi vendere? Magari inizialmente si potrebbe cedere una quota di minoranza. I nomi sono i soliti, già noti: Usmanov e Kretinski. Ed anche un fondo arabo sarebbe interessato. Elliott ha investito 300 mln più un aumento di capitale da 50 mln più gli investi fatti sul mercato a gennaio. Elliott potrebbe non riuscire a rientrare di tutto quanto speso. Pensare che il progetto iniziale era quello di rivendere il Milan a non meno di un miliardo. Anche il FPF si è rivelato un ostacolo più alto del previsto. E ci sarebbe la disponibilità ad accettare un anno fuori dalle coppe.*


----------



## bmb (30 Maggio 2019)

Silvio pensaci tu.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2019)

un socio di minoranza che versi 480 milioni per il 49%?


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...




Oh oh oh

Ohohohohohohohohohohoooooh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Silvio pensaci tu.



Il feticcio Giampaolo, Leonardo che scappa, il progetto giuoovani... il delitto perfetto


----------



## mabadi (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il feticcio Giampaolo, Leonardo che scappa, il progetto giuoovani... il delitto perfetto



E così si spiega anche il totale disinteresse per la squadra B.
Comunque a sto punto non so veramente cosa sperare.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



Ahahahah bella questa, veramente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...


Gli speculatori hanno capito che non possono fare i soldi che avevano auspicato e ora, con il fiato sul collo della UEFA, è probabile che desiderino battere in ritirata. È plausibile, quindi personalmente non escludo neanche che tra due o tre mesi i proprietari non siano più loro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> un socio di minoranza che versi 480 milioni per il 49%?


Loro cercano il socio minorato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2019)

E anche quest'estate si parlerà solo di vicende societarie come negli ultimi 4-5 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2019)

E Gazidis sarebbe un pirla.
Invece di stasene zitto ad aspettare gli eventi (e prima a restrasene a Londra), decide di fare lamfigura mondiale del pollo, prima lasciando l’Arsenal e poi rilasciando una dichiarazione Urbi et Orbi sul progetto di ricostruzione appena prima della cessione.....

Nin capisco cosa sarebbe cambiato rispetto a quando Elliot ha convinto Gazidis a venire al Milan per rimetterlo in carreggiata...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E anche quest'estate si parlerà solo di vicende societarie come negli ultimi 4-5 anni.




Ma ne parlano perché sono in malafede.
Leggi le parole ieri di Gazidis, quello é lo scenario reale. C’é solo da lavorare, non da raccontare favole.


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



Io non sono esperto di economia finanziaria ma credo sia verosimile che Elliot tenga il Milan lo stretto necessario per la rivendita futura e amen. Difficile vendere ora, aspetterà almeno il pareggio del bilancio o comunque un suo ridimensionamento.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Maggio 2019)

Giornali di Roma che spalano letame. Pallotta, Dove sono finiti gli arabi?


----------



## kekkopot (30 Maggio 2019)

Ogni anno sempre peggio


----------



## sette (30 Maggio 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Giornali di Roma che spalano letame. Pallotta, Dove sono finiti gli arabi?



Veramente. Escono queste """"notizie"""" proprio nei giorni in cui Maldini deve decidere se rimanere in sella.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oh oh oh
> 
> Ohohohohohohohohohohoooooh



Se sarà cosi avanzi una birra da me...e con piacere ahahah


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2019)

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Elliott, ipotesi estrema, potrebbe decidere di vendere subito il Milan. Valutazioni in corso. Non è escluso nemmeno che Elliott decida di andare avanti con un progetto giovani. Il Milan ceduto potrebbe non avere più il volto di Gazidis. I primi 6 mesi del dirigente non sono stati apprezzati: troppo problemi interni, tanti addi e ricavi commerciali rimasti fermi. A chi vendere? Magari inizialmente si potrebbe cedere una quota di minoranza. I nomi sono i soliti, già noti: Usmanov e Kretinski. Ed anche un fondo arabo sarebbe interessato. Elliott ha investito 300 mln più un aumento di capitale da 50 mln più gli investi fatti sul mercato a gennaio. Elliott potrebbe non riuscire a rientrare di tutto quanto speso. Pensare che il progetto iniziale era quello di rivendere il Milan a non meno di un miliardo. Anche il FPF si è rivelato un ostacolo più alto del previsto. E ci sarebbe la disponibilità ad accettare un anno fuori dalle coppe. *


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



e poi qualcuno qui dentro non capisce perchè non arrivano i conte sulla panchina del milan  in questo ginepraio è gia tanto se dovesse arrivare un giampaolo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Elliott, ipotesi estrema, potrebbe decidere di vendere subito il Milan. Valutazioni in corso. Non è escluso nemmeno che Elliott decida di andare avanti con un progetto giovani. Il Milan ceduto potrebbe non avere più il volto di Gazidis. I primi 6 mesi del dirigente non sono stati apprezzati: troppo problemi interni, tanti addi e ricavi commerciali rimasti fermi. A chi vendere? Magari inizialmente si potrebbe cedere una quota di minoranza. I nomi sono i soliti, già noti: Usmanov e Kretinski. Ed anche un fondo arabo sarebbe interessato. Elliott ha investito 300 mln più un aumento di capitale da 50 mln più gli investi fatti sul mercato a gennaio. Elliott potrebbe non riuscire a rientrare di tutto quanto speso. Pensare che il progetto iniziale era quello di rivendere il Milan a non meno di un miliardo. Anche il FPF si è rivelato un ostacolo più alto del previsto. E ci sarebbe la disponibilità ad accettare un anno fuori dalle coppe. *



A sto punto cedano pure, tanto mi sa che fino a quando non avremo una proprietà stabile e definitiva non ne usciamo.


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E Gazidis sarebbe un pirla.
> Invece di stasene zitto ad aspettare gli eventi (e prima a restrasene a Londra), decide di fare lamfigura mondiale del pollo, prima lasciando l’Arsenal e poi rilasciando una dichiarazione Urbi et Orbi sul progetto di ricostruzione appena prima della cessione.....
> 
> Nin capisco cosa sarebbe cambiato rispetto a quando Elliot ha convinto Gazidis a venire al Milan per rimetterlo in carreggiata...


Secondo le ricostruzioni, il più pirla sarebbe Singer. Presta una valanga di soldi a interessi altissimi e a breve termine a un tizio sconosciuto, non prende minimamente in considerazione l'idea che questo soggetto non restituisca i soldi e dopo un anno si ritrova inaspettatamente sul groppone un club che macina debiti come se non ci fosse un domani senza sapere come gestirlo. Non contento, contatta uno dei top manager mondiali e lo ricopre di soldi e dopo tre mesi lo caccia e vende il club smenandoci centinaia di milioni. Verosimile... 

Per carità tutti possono sbagliare e nemmeno Singer è infallibile. Ma così sarebbe a livello di casalinga semi-analfabeta che dà tutti i suoi risparmi alla cartomante per farsi togliere il malocchio.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...


-
.


----------



## wildfrank (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



Tentativo di destabilizzazione in pura malafede....a meno che Elliot non sia un "bipolare", ma non credo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

Che quel maiale circonciso male da uno scafista albanese laureatosi per corrispondenza di Berlusconi possa finire i suoi giorni nella stessa condizione in cui ha lasciato il Milan.


----------



## iceman. (30 Maggio 2019)

Ma dico io, fra tutte le squadre prestigiose che ci sono in europa, proprio a noi sta fine? Che palle oh..portassero i libri in tribunale e si levassero tutti dalle palle.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dico io, fra tutte le squadre prestigiose che ci sono in europa, proprio a noi sta fine? Che palle oh..portassero i libri in tribunale e si levassero tutti dalle palle.



Se il progetto Elliot fosse fallimentare davvero sarebbe la soluzione migliore, visto che poi il compratore potrebbe acquistarci a saldo zero (evitandoci il fallimento vero e proprio ) e potremmo ripartire da subito con TUTTI i debiti AZZERATI.

La stessa cosa avvenne nell’86.

P.s: riguardo alla tua domanda, è il prezzo da pagare per aver goduto 25 anni vincendo l’impossibile sotto la presidenza di un verme infetto interista, senza valori nè dignità.

Parliamo di uno che a 75 anni si fece mettere una pompetta per continuare a trombare. Cosa dovevamo aspettarci da un ammasso di sterco pedofilo del genere?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Loro cercano il socio minorato.



Non a caso fra i possibili compratori è menzionato un certo Cretin-ski


----------



## davidelynch (30 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo le ricostruzioni, il più pirla sarebbe Singer. Presta una valanga di soldi a interessi altissimi e a breve termine a un tizio sconosciuto, non prende minimamente in considerazione l'idea che questo soggetto non restituisca i soldi e dopo un anno si ritrova inaspettatamente sul groppone un club che macina debiti come se non ci fosse un domani senza sapere come gestirlo. Non contento, contatta uno dei top manager mondiali e lo ricopre di soldi e dopo tre mesi lo caccia e vende il club smenandoci centinaia di milioni. Verosimile...
> 
> Per carità tutti possono sbagliare e nemmeno Singer è infallibile. Ma così sarebbe a livello di casalinga semi-analfabeta che dà tutti i suoi risparmi alla cartomante per farsi togliere il malocchio.



.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Maggio 2019)

“Elliott venderebbe il Milan anche a costo di perderci dei soldi....” Singer se legge l’ articolo lo querela per diffamazione


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...


Pensavano che Gazidis avrebbe avuto il potere di moltiplicare i pani e i pesci quelli di Elliott? Comunque giusto così, devono perderci denaro, così si leveranno dalle palle il prima possibile. 
Basta fondi strani, serve gente seria con voglia di fare. C’è molto da ricostruire e negli aspetti dove il fair play finanziario ti offre libertà di azione devi investire pesantemente. Questi qui non vogliono sganciare un euro da nessuna parte. Meglio si facciano da parte prima di subito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pensavano che Gazidis avrebbe avuto il potere di moltiplicare i pani e i pesci quelli di Elliott? Comunque giusto così, devono perderci denaro, così si leveranno dalle palle il prima possibile.
> Basta fondi strani, serve gente seria con voglia di fare. C’è molto da ricostruire e negli aspetti dove il fair play finanziario ti offre libertà di azione devi investire pesantemente. Questi qui non vogliono sganciare un euro da nessuna parte. Meglio si facciano da parte prima di subito.



Se le intenzioni sono davvero quelle concordo con te assolutamente, come ho scritto anche qui http://www.milanworld.net/ravezzani...uietante-vt77097-post1849508.html#post1849508

Capiremo TUTTO dalla decisione di Maldini. Se Maldini dovesse rifiutare auguriamoci che portino i libri in tribunale al più presto (perché scordiamoci che un proprietario serio compri un Milan che fa rossi di bilancio da record. Portando i libri in tribunale e ripartendo subito col nuovo proprietario avremmo i debiti azzerati del tutto).


----------



## AllanX (30 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo le ricostruzioni, il più pirla sarebbe Singer. Presta una valanga di soldi a interessi altissimi e a breve termine a un tizio sconosciuto, non prende minimamente in considerazione l'idea che questo soggetto non restituisca i soldi e dopo un anno si ritrova inaspettatamente sul groppone un club che macina debiti come se non ci fosse un domani senza sapere come gestirlo. Non contento, contatta uno dei top manager mondiali e lo ricopre di soldi e dopo tre mesi lo caccia e vende il club smenandoci centinaia di milioni. Verosimile...
> 
> Per carità tutti possono sbagliare e nemmeno Singer è infallibile. Ma così sarebbe a livello di casalinga semi-analfabeta che dà tutti i suoi risparmi alla cartomante per farsi togliere il malocchio.



Che Mr. Lì non sia mai esistito mi sembra evidente e non devo di certo stare a spiegarlo. La diretta conseguenza di ciò é che Singer si sia fatto coinvolgere in un affare molto losco che prevede prestanome e capitali di origine sconosciuta. E chi é che lo avrebbe coinvolto se non quel demonio di Silvio in persona? Staremo a vedere come andrà a finire ma se "la potenza di Elliott" si fosse davvero pentita dell'affare significa solo che Silvio, nonostante età é demenza senile galoppanti, é riuscito a fregarli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Che Mr. Lì non sia mai esistito mi sembra evidente e non devo di certo stare a spiegarlo. La diretta conseguenza di ciò é che Singer si sia fatto coinvolgere in un affare molto losco che prevede prestanome e capitali di origine sconosciuta. E chi é che lo avrebbe coinvolto se non quel demonio di Silvio in persona? Staremo a vedere come andrà a finire ma se "la potenza di Elliott" si fosse davvero pentita dell'affare significa solo che Silvio, nonostante età é demenza senile galoppanti, é riuscito a fregarli



Quel figlio di un cane malato e idrofobo morirà prima o poi. E spero non in maniera indolore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se le intenzioni sono davvero quelle concordo con te assolutamente, come ho scritto anche qui http://www.milanworld.net/ravezzani...uietante-vt77097-post1849508.html#post1849508
> 
> Capiremo TUTTO dalla decisione di Maldini. Se Maldini dovesse rifiutare auguriamoci che portino i libri in tribunale al più presto (perché scordiamoci che un proprietario serio compri un Milan che fa rossi di bilancio da record. Portando i libri in tribunale e ripartendo subito col nuovo proprietario avremmo i debiti azzerati del tutto).



Ragazzi ma non diciamo eresie..libri in tribunale significa colonscopia a sangue per anni..significa rischio serie B..significa un Milan che a pochi spicci diventerebbe appetibile al primo manenti che passa..

Manteniamo l'equilibrio..il Milan va riorganizzato e rivalorizzato..il percorso è lungo e insidioso (puoi fare un anno terzo ma l'anno dopo magari torni 7° se sbagli il mercato) ma è inutile andare avanti a contestarlo..è così, fine.

Poi se vogliamo andare dietro ad ogni pennivendolo che per fare un po' di clikbait scrive fesserie ok..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non diciamo eresie..libri in tribunale significa colonscopia a sangue per anni..significa rischio serie B..significa un Milan che a pochi spicci diventerebbe appetibile al primo manenti che passa..
> 
> Manteniamo l'equilibrio..il Milan va riorganizzato e rivalorizzato..il percorso è lungo e insidioso (puoi fare un anno terzo ma l'anno dopo magari torni 7° se sbagli il mercato) ma è inutile andare avanti a contestarlo..è così, fine.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo andare dietro ad ogni pennivendolo che per fare un po' di clikbait scrive fesserie ok..



Libri in tribunale significherebbe anche, magari, una proprietà degna del Milan, che trovandosi un Milan pulito e senza debiti potrebbe ben decidere di investire e farci ripartire subito.

Non vedo perché una società come il Milan dovrebbe cadere nelle grinfie del Manenti di turno. Siamo il secondo club più glorioso al mondo dopo il Real, possibile che tutti quelli ambiziosi davvero vogliano solo delle squadrette inglesi o francesi senza storia e che anche un Milan eventualmente con debiti azzerati (e quindi pronto a ripartire) e acquistabile a due lire non faccia gola a nessuno?

Certo, tutto questo solo se il progetto Elliot non fosse serio, preferisco anche io il percorso di risanamento.

Ma qui te lo dico e qui lo confermo: se percorso di risanamento significa poter vincere il prossimo scudetto negli anni ‘30 e la prossima Champions negli anni ‘40 (quando ormai le nostre sette CL saranno come le due attuali del Benfica, come palmares, visto che tutti i big club europei ci avranno superato), dico libri in tribunale anche subito.

Rischio serie B? Io la B l’ho vissuta, ed era molto meglio del troiaio che il Milan è diventato da quella estate mille volte maledetta di sette anni fa.

Preferisco i libri in tribunale e il rischio serie B se la prospettiva è essere acquistati da un proprietario degno di noi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



Tutto torna alla cessione di Berlusconi.
Tutto cio che accaduto da li in poi e strettamente logico.

Silvio chiede una cifra senza alcun senso per una squadra senza stadio di proprieta, parco giocatori strapagato e senza gran valore di mercato, ricavi commerciali non esaltanti e conti in perdita costante. 
 Acquirenti seri con progetti seri se ne stanno alla largo vista la richiesta spropositata 
 Personaggi oscuri e speculatori internazionali si fanno sentire (come Mr. Bee...) 
Alla fine il Milan finisce nelle mani di Yonghong Li. Una follia sotto tutti punti di vista. Nessuna ha capito quale fosse stato il suo piano ed infatti ha faticato in modo spaventoso. Li aveva costruito un castello di sabbia. 
Li non riesce a coprire il debito. Il Milan finisce nelle mani di un hedgefund noto per essere particolarmente aggressivo (basta chiedere a Bayer, ThyssenKrupp e Pernot Ricard...) 
Il Hedgefund si trova in mano una squadra di calcio senza avere alcuna idea di come gestire un azienda sportiva. Il solito piano di risanamento aziendale non funziona nel calcio
 Elliott deve aumentare il valore del Milan per guadagnarci, pero per ora sono loro a dove metterne altri soldi per tenere in galla la squadra. Cosa che per un hedgefund é assolutamente inamissibile 
Elliott si ritrova con una societa che perde soldi da ogni parte. Si dovrebbe risanare totalmente a livello economico, ma questo é possibile solamente con risultati sportivi mediocri. Risultati negativi pero portano a ricavi piu bassi per fuga di sponsor e tifosi. Cosi nonostante conti positiv il Milan comunque perderebbe di valore e non arriverebbe piu a una valutazione come quella di cui ha bisogno Elliott per cedere il Milan e guadagnarci.
Ora Elliott é davanti ad un bivio: O cedono la societa ora e accettano le perdite, o devono risanare i debiti rischiando di far crollare il Milan in classifica e diminuendo il valore della societa o di continuare a investire per far diventare il Milan una squadra al top e cederlo poi (molto rischoso e costoso, specialmente in Italia)

Hanno preso Gazidis perche questa é la logica di un hedgefund. Vuoi cambiare tutto in un azienda? Cambia top management e cosi cambi direzione.
Purtroppo in un azienda sportiva alla fine conta chi va in campo ed Elliott questo forse sta iniziando di capirlo...Top manager commerciali strapagati servono a ben poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Libri in tribunale significherebbe anche, magari, una proprietà degna del Milan, che trovandosi un Milan pulito e senza debiti potrebbe ben decidere di investire e farci ripartire subito.
> 
> Non vedo perché una società come il Milan dovrebbe cadere nelle grinfie del Manenti di turno. Siamo il secondo club più glorioso al mondo dopo il Real, possibile che tutti quelli ambiziosi davvero vogliano solo delle squadrette inglesi o francesi senza storia e che anche un Milan eventualmente con debiti azzerati (e quindi pronto a ripartire) e acquistabile a due lire non faccia gola a nessuno?
> 
> ...



Scusate..ma siamo nel 2020 ormai..PSG e City sono 10 anni che stanno in mano a sceicchi che spendono milionate a palate...eppure di champions manco l'ombra..ma nemmeno una finale..in due club, spendendo probabilmente 2-2,5 miliardi sul mercato hanno fatto una semifinale..
Quindi lo scenario che non la vinceremo per 10-15 anni è tutt'altro che impossibile..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tutto torna alla cessione di Berlusconi.
> Tutto cio che accaduto da li in poi e strettamente logico.
> 
> Silvio chiede una cifra senza alcun senso per una squadra senza stadio di proprieta, parco giocatori strapagato e senza gran valore di mercato, ricavi commerciali non esaltanti e conti in perdita costante.
> ...



Serve competenza..
La Juve è passata dalla B a potenza top in europa in 7-8 anni...se avessero avuto a gestirla secco e blanc sarebbero ancora a lottare con la roma e la Lazio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate..ma siamo nel 2020 ormai..PSG e City sono 10 anni che stanno in mano a sceicchi che spendono milionate a palate...eppure di champions manco l'ombra..ma nemmeno una finale..in due club, spendendo probabilmente 2-2,5 miliardi sul mercato hanno fatto una semifinale..
> Quindi lo scenario che non la vinceremo per 10-15 anni è tutt'altro che impossibile..



Per vincere serve la mentalità, il DNA, e queste cose, per usare una frase cara a Rino, non le compri al supermercato. Sono anche un patrimonio che ti da la storia.

E competenze, perché nè il City nè il Psg hanno avuto squadre davvero all’altezza di Barca e Real in questi anni.

Un Milan che tornasse ad essere il Milan per me potrebbe sperare di rivincerla entro il 2027 (e sarebbero 20 anni, esattamente come il digiuno dal ‘69 all’89). 

Ma aldilà della Champions, che è la competizione più importante e alla quale sono più affezionato, la cosa importante è tornare competitivi almeno in campionato in tempi non biblici (che non significa subito ma in 3-4 anni).

Inoltre non consideri la SuperCL dal 2024, che ci sarà sicuramente e avrà ricavi top per tutti. Cosa necessaria per avere più competitività al top secondo me, se non si vuole assistere ad una competizione cannibalizzata da due squadre con l’occasionale inglese o tedesca che fa il colpaccio come è stato nell’ultimo decennio.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Serve competenza..
> La Juve è passata dalla B a potenza top in europa in 7-8 anni...se avessero avuto a gestirla secco e blanc sarebbero ancora a lottare con la roma e la Lazio



Esatto. Competenza e ambizione, binomio inscindibile. Per questo ho detto che se questi strozzini non dovessero avere queste qualità è meglio ripartire da zero coi libri in tribunale, nuovo proprietario e debiti azzerati.

Chiaramente se Elliot dovesse rivelarsi nonostante tutto una proprietà che mantiene fede agli impegni di riportare il Milan in alto, ben venga anche Elliot.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Serve competenza..
> La Juve è passata dalla B a potenza top in europa in 7-8 anni...se avessero avuto a gestirla secco e blanc sarebbero ancora a lottare con la roma e la Lazio



non serve solo competenza a livello dirigenziale, serve potere a livello di proprietà, la juve ha lo stadio grazie a cavilli burocratici che l'hanno avvantaggiata, in italia detta legge perche controlla praticamente tutto, dal ritorno della sudditanza psicologica da parte degli arbitri ai giocatori attraverso le plusvalenze fittizie


----------



## Davidoff (30 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non serve solo competenza a livello dirigenziale, serve potere a livello di proprietà, la juve ha lo stadio grazie a cavilli burocratici che l'hanno avvantaggiata, in italia detta legge perche controlla praticamente tutto, dal ritorno della sudditanza psicologica da parte degli arbitri ai giocatori attraverso le plusvalenze fittizie



In molti ancora non lo capiscono, ma il "miracolo" gobbo è frutto di un allineamento di pianeti che capita una volta ogni 100 anni. E' un modello attualmente non più realizzabile, troppe squadre più forti di noi con cui competere e troppo poco il nostro potere politico rispetto a quello dei mafiosi Agnelli.

Riguardo ad Elliott vedremo, secondo me non venderanno la società immediatamente ma è chiaro che sistemare il bilancio facendo plusvalenze e tagli peggiorerà i risultati sportivi, è quasi inevitabile, specialmente quando non hai da secoli una struttura di scouting capace di scovare talenti a due soldi. Io credo che dobbiamo metterci l'anima in pace, con sto ***** di fpf nemmeno un proprietario ambizioso potrebbe fare molto per saltare le tappe, ergo il massimo raggiungibile partendo dalle nostre condizioni attuali è il modello Atletico/Dortmund, club comunque lontani dal top europeo.


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Loro cercano il socio minorato.



Il socio minorato potrebbe essere il nano che mediante delle sponsorizzazioni fininvest finanzia mercato quindi campagna elettorale.Gli resta poco da vivere e i soldi non se li può portare nella tomba...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo le ricostruzioni, il più pirla sarebbe Singer. Presta una valanga di soldi a interessi altissimi e a breve termine a un tizio sconosciuto, non prende minimamente in considerazione l'idea che questo soggetto non restituisca i soldi e dopo un anno si ritrova inaspettatamente sul groppone un club che macina debiti come se non ci fosse un domani senza sapere come gestirlo. Non contento, contatta uno dei top manager mondiali e lo ricopre di soldi e dopo tre mesi lo caccia e vende il club smenandoci centinaia di milioni. Verosimile...
> 
> Per carità tutti possono sbagliare e nemmeno Singer è infallibile. Ma così sarebbe a livello di casalinga semi-analfabeta che dà tutti i suoi risparmi alla cartomante per farsi togliere il malocchio.



Sensazione di dejavu. Mi ricordo le stesse parole per il cinefake. Secondo voi uno spende 500 mln e poi perde il Milan per 32 mln? Impossibilee. I famosi tombini...
Ma ancora non è chiaro quello che succede? Ma davvero?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Che Mr. Lì non sia mai esistito mi sembra evidente e non devo di certo stare a spiegarlo. La diretta conseguenza di ciò é che Singer si sia fatto coinvolgere in un affare molto losco che prevede prestanome e capitali di origine sconosciuta. E chi é che lo avrebbe coinvolto se non quel demonio di Silvio in persona? Staremo a vedere come andrà a finire ma se "la potenza di Elliott" si fosse davvero pentita dell'affare significa solo che Silvio, nonostante età é demenza senile galoppanti, é riuscito a fregarli



Ma quale fregarli. Qualcuno dovrebbe chiedersi da dove vengono i soldi anche quest'anno, solo che ormai non c'è un cinese sconosciuto per cui tutto ok. Ma non è cambiato Nulla. È solo cambiata la provenienza. Il Delaware invece che le isole vergini


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sensazione di dejavu. Mi ricordo le stesse parole per il cinefake. Secondo voi uno spende 500 mln e poi perde il Milan per 32 mln? Impossibilee. I famosi tombini...
> Ma ancora non è chiaro quello che succede? Ma davvero?



con la differenza che Li nessuno sapeva chi fosse... elliott invece...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> con la differenza che Li nessuno sapeva chi fosse... elliott invece...



Elliott è un fondo che gestisce soldi di altri. Invece cosa?  nessuno che si chiede come mai i soldi provengano dal solito paradiso fiscale. E vabbè. Comunque poco importa. Lo sanno solo ai piani alti cosa accadrà, ma intanto mi conforta non essere il solo a dire che Elliott molto prima del previsto potrebbe salutare. Secondo me dipende tutto dal prossimo anno. Se andremo o meno in Champions.


----------



## Wetter (30 Maggio 2019)

Solo io vedo in moto una macchina del fango contro di noi?
Ogni giorno esce un articolo volto a screditare qualcuno o qualcosa inerente all'universo Milan.Proprio ieri escono delle dichiarazioni importanti di Gazidis ed oggi subito un bell'articolo di Elliott che vuole rivendere il Milan..bah


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo che gestisce soldi di altri. Invece cosa?  nessuno che si chiede come mai i soldi provengano dal solito paradiso fiscale. E vabbè. Comunque poco importa. Lo sanno solo ai piani alti cosa accadrà, ma intanto mi conforta non essere il solo a dire che Elliott molto prima del previsto potrebbe salutare. Secondo me dipende tutto dal prossimo anno. Se andremo o meno in Champions.



dico solo che elliott non è uno sconosciuto cinese ... da dove arrivano i soldi di Abramovich ? lo sai tu? Dico solo che Li era uno sconosciuto la cui reputazione valeva meno di zero, e poteva fare la testa di legno per qualunque losco affare, elliott mette in gioco comunque la faccia e la reputazione . Tutto qui. Per conto mio, può salutare anche domani, ma non perdendoci.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, sul Milan sta per abbattersi il pugno di Elliott.
> Nel fondo americano si moltiplicano le perplessità sulla gestione della società rossonera.
> 
> In dubbio tutto e tutti, anche il ruolo di Gazidis. E' caccia a nuovi soci, non si esclude nemmeno la cessione.
> ...



Staccate la spina, per pietà. Il Milan e i suoi tifosi non meritano tutto questo.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Maggio 2019)

Ma è il corriere dello sport?
Continuate a fare quello che stavate facendo allora


----------



## RojoNero (30 Maggio 2019)

ma se ieri... cioè ieri no 2 mesi fa ma ieri Gazidis parlava di progetto giovani???


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo che gestisce soldi di altri. Invece cosa?  nessuno che si chiede come mai i soldi provengano dal solito paradiso fiscale. E vabbè. Comunque poco importa. Lo sanno solo ai piani alti cosa accadrà, ma intanto mi conforta non essere il solo a dire che Elliott molto prima del previsto potrebbe salutare. Secondo me dipende tutto dal prossimo anno. Se andremo o meno in Champions.



Ma secondo te la prossima potrebbe essere una vera cessione o le solite pagliacciate?


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Maggio 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> ma se ieri... cioè ieri no 2 mesi fa ma ieri Gazidis parlava di progetto giovani???



Appunto.Per partito preso si è deciso che Gazidis è un bugiardo.Su quali basi e su quali aspetti si è arrivato a questa conclusione nessuno lo sa


----------



## Baba (30 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Appunto.Per partito preso si è deciso che Gazidis è un bugiardo.Su quali basi e su quali aspetti si è arrivato a questa conclusione nessuno lo sa



L’opinione su Gazidis cambia in base agli articoli che escono fuori ogni giorno. Che tristezza. Farsi imbambolare dai giornalisti


----------



## Albijol (30 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo le ricostruzioni, il più pirla sarebbe Singer. Presta una valanga di soldi a interessi altissimi e a breve termine a un tizio sconosciuto, non prende minimamente in considerazione l'idea che questo soggetto non restituisca i soldi e dopo un anno si ritrova inaspettatamente sul groppone un club che macina debiti come se non ci fosse un domani senza sapere come gestirlo. Non contento, contatta uno dei top manager mondiali e lo ricopre di soldi e dopo tre mesi lo caccia e vende il club smenandoci centinaia di milioni. Verosimile...
> 
> Per carità tutti possono sbagliare e nemmeno Singer è infallibile. Ma così sarebbe a livello di casalinga semi-analfabeta che dà tutti i suoi risparmi alla cartomante per farsi togliere il malocchio.



Magari hanno capito che è meglio vendere adesso perdendoci poco che continuare a immettere denaro per chissà quanti anni. Non ci sarebbe nulla di male/strano. Poi a me il piano di Gazidis pare irrealizzabile in Italia.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te la prossima potrebbe essere una vera cessione o le solite pagliacciate?



Secondo me potrebbe essere quella vera e definitiva. Bisogna vedere però chi paga certe cifre. Probabilmente finalmente hanno capito che 1 mld non li vedono nemmeno col binocolo ed ecco spiegata la politica del contenimento dei costi, in attesa di vendere a qualcuno, si cerca di mettere i conti apposto. Se ci pensi è la stessa cosa che fu detta dopo l'addio di ibra e Thiago. Progetto giovani.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo me potrebbe essere quella vera e definitiva. Bisogna vedere però chi paga certe cifre. Probabilmente finalmente hanno capito che 1 mld non li vedono nemmeno col binocolo ed ecco spiegata la politica del contenimento dei costi, in attesa di vendere a qualcuno, si cerca di mettere i conti apposto. Se ci pensi è la stessa cosa che fu detta dopo l'addio di ibra e Thiago. Progetto giovani.



C'è da impazzire a vedere i Ricketts che stanno per comprare il Napoli, e se non comprano il Napoli ci proveranno con la Roma.
Che rinsaviscano e vendano ai Ricketts prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è da impazzire a vedere i Ricketts che stanno per comprare il Napoli, e se non comprano il Napoli ci proveranno con la Roma.
> Che rinsaviscano e vendano ai Ricketts prima che sia troppo tardi.



Oddio davvero? Non l'avevo ancora sentita!! Mi sembravano una famiglia "per bene"...peccato. Ma si sa, certi treni passano una sola volta e noi ne abbiamo persi di davvero golosi...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo che gestisce soldi di altri. Invece cosa?  nessuno che si chiede come mai i soldi provengano dal solito paradiso fiscale. E vabbè. Comunque poco importa. Lo sanno solo ai piani alti cosa accadrà, ma intanto mi conforta non essere il solo a dire che Elliott molto prima del previsto potrebbe salutare. Secondo me dipende tutto dal prossimo anno. Se andremo o meno in Champions.



A mio parere stanno già cercando di uscirne. Si sono già accorti (almeno spero) che la situazione è insostenibile. Il Milan non ha vie di mezzo, o sta nell'inferno (e quindi ci rimetti, perché ti ritrovi un rottame in mano) oppure in paradiso (e quindi devi investire per mantenerlo competitivo). Vivacchiare in attesa dell'acquirente è un suicidio, forse la politica giuovane è fatta proprio per minimizzare le perdite nel medio periodo. A questo punto cercano almeno di rimettere a posto i conti per cedere un club che se non altro non è da galera per quanto riguarda i bilanci e le multe.

PS
tra l'altro si sposerebbe con il fatto che Leonardo (spendaccione) è stato fatto fuori, mentre Paolo (magari più moderato) viene tenuto come "asset" di immagine per aumentare l'appeal del club


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A mio parere stanno già cercando di uscirne. Si sono già accorti (almeno spero) che la situazione è insostenibile. Il Milan non ha vie di mezzo, o sta nell'inferno (e quindi ci rimetti, perché ti ritrovi un rottame in mano) oppure in paradiso (e quindi devi investire per mantenerlo competitivo). Vivacchiare in attesa dell'acquirente è un suicidio, forse la politica giuovane è fatta proprio per minimizzare le perdite nel medio periodo. A questo punto cercano almeno di rimettere a posto i conti per cedere un club che se non altro non è da galera per quanto riguarda i bilanci e le multe.
> 
> PS
> tra l'altro si sposerebbe con il fatto che Leonardo (spendaccione) è stato fatto fuori, mentre Paolo viene tenuto come "asset" di immagine per aumentare l'appeal del club



È esattamente quello che penso..


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è da impazzire a vedere i Ricketts che stanno per comprare il Napoli, e se non comprano il Napoli ci proveranno con la Roma.
> Che rinsaviscano e vendano ai Ricketts prima che sia troppo tardi.



Dela il Napoli non lo molla. È più probabile invece l'addio di Pallotta. Noi stiamo perdendo troppi ma troppi treni, sia con allenatori e giocatori che societari.


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sensazione di dejavu. Mi ricordo le stesse parole per il cinefake. Secondo voi uno spende 500 mln e poi perde il Milan per 32 mln? Impossibilee. I famosi tombini...
> Ma ancora non è chiaro quello che succede? Ma davvero?


Li non ha speso 500 mln perdendo il Milan per 32. Li ha perso il Milan perché non è stato in grado di restituire 415 milioni.

PS: nessuno potrebbe mettere in mano a Elliott TOT milioni per acquistare e gestire il Milan perché quello non è il mestiere di Singer. Il funzionamento dei fondi NON è "io ti do TOT, investimili su X". Esistono altri strumenti per questo tipo di gestione.


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Magari hanno capito che è meglio vendere adesso perdendoci poco che continuare a immettere denaro per chissà quanti anni. Non ci sarebbe nulla di male/strano. Poi a me il piano di Gazidis pare irrealizzabile in Italia.


Penso che sapessero già prima che tipo di situazione avrebbero trovato. Poi tutto può essere.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Li non ha speso 500 mln perdendo il Milan per 32. Li ha perso il Milan perché non è stato in grado di restituire 415 milioni.
> 
> PS: nessuno potrebbe mettere in mano a Elliott TOT milioni per acquistare e gestire il Milan perché quello non è il mestiere di Singer. Il funzionamento dei fondi NON è "io ti do TOT, investimili su X". Esistono altri strumenti per questo tipo di gestione.



teoricamente, ma ripeto teoricamente, ha messo oltre 400 mln più il prestito di Elliott. Dimentichi gli aumenti di capitale a singhiozzo? 
adesso improvvisamente non ha messo un euro  noto con piacere che si cambiano le cose a seconda della convenienza. L'anno scorso se osavo mettere in dubbio di chi fossero i soldi, lesa maestà, se dicevo che tanto non sarebbe rimasto, mi si diceva che solo un folle poteva mettere tutti quei soldi per perdere poi il Milan. Se ancora non ti fosse chiaro, Li ha perso il Milan di proposito. Non c'entra nulla il prestito, i 32 mln ecc ecc. Quelli erano solo il pretesto.

Riguardo a come opera Elliott, purtroppo hai le idee confuse. Gestiscono soldi di terze persone, per investire e far fruttare tot guadagno. 
Questa è un'operazione anomala per loro infatti. Comunque come sempre io non voglio convincere nessuno, sarà il tempo a dire chi ha ragione, come con i cinefake che tanto difendevi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> In molti ancora non lo capiscono, ma il "miracolo" gobbo è frutto di un allineamento di pianeti che capita una volta ogni 100 anni. E' un modello attualmente non più realizzabile, troppe squadre più forti di noi con cui competere e troppo poco il nostro potere politico rispetto a quello dei mafiosi Agnelli.
> 
> Riguardo ad Elliott vedremo, secondo me non venderanno la società immediatamente ma è chiaro che sistemare il bilancio facendo plusvalenze e tagli peggiorerà i risultati sportivi, è quasi inevitabile, specialmente quando non hai da secoli una struttura di scouting capace di scovare talenti a due soldi. Io credo che dobbiamo metterci l'anima in pace, con sto ***** di fpf nemmeno un proprietario ambizioso potrebbe fare molto per saltare le tappe, ergo il massimo raggiungibile partendo dalle nostre condizioni attuali è il modello Atletico/Dortmund, club comunque lontani dal top europeo.



Non esageriamo dai, con una proprietà veramente ambiziosa e gli introiti della SuperCL si potrà tornare. L’Inter stessa lo sta facendo, e anche loro erano sotto FPF e due anni fa erano settimi a 62 punti. Il Milan non potrà mai essere ucciso definitivamente.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai, con una proprietà veramente ambiziosa e gli introiti della SuperCL si potrà tornare. L’Inter stessa lo sta facendo, e anche loro erano sotto FPF e due anni fa erano settimo a 62 punti. Il Milan non potrà mai essere ucciso definitivamente.


Nella prima frase c'è la spiegazione a tutto ciò che sta accadendo;


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Nella prima frase c'è la spiegazione a tutto ciò che sta accadendo;



Grazie a Dio Elliot, che abbia un progetto valido o no (vedremo dalla decisione di Maldini, li capiremo tutto), non è qui per restare. Arriverà una proprietà degna del Milan, anche se c’è chi teme che il Milan, la seconda squadra più gloriosa al mondo, possa finire in mano ad un Manenti di turno, e squadre senza storia come Napoli e Roma in mano a grandi proprietà.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio Elliot, che abbia un progetto valido o no (vedremo dalla decisione di Maldini, li capiremo tutto), non è qui per restare. Arriverà una proprietà degna del Milan, anche se c’è chi teme che il Milan, la seconda squadra più gloriosa al mondo, possa finire in mano ad un Manenti di turno, e squadre senza storia come Napoli e Roma in mano a grandi proprietà.



Sinceramente se potessi divorziare o separarmi dal Milan lo farei.....e che al momento non riesco ancora a disintossicarmi...detto questo temo lunghi periodi di sofferenza e invidia per i tifosi di tutti gli altri club che dovrebbero essere i nostri competitors, che quanto meno ad ogni inizio stagione possono sperare di togliersi qualche soddisfazione; ai tifosi del Milan ultimamente non è rimasta neanche la speranza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se potessi divorziare o separarmi dal Milan lo farei.....e che al momento non riesco ancora a disintossicarmi...detto questo temo lunghi periodi di sofferenza e invidia per i tifosi di tutti gli altri club che dovrebbero essere i nostri competitors, che quanto meno ad ogni inizio stagione possono sperare di togliersi qualche soddisfazione; ai tifosi del Milan ultimamente non è rimasta neanche la speranza



È finita l’agonia della prima metà degli anni ‘80, finirà anche questa, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dela il Napoli non lo molla. È più probabile invece l'addio di Pallotta. Noi stiamo perdendo troppi ma troppi treni, sia con allenatori e giocatori che societari.



De Laurentiis per mollare ha chiesto 700 milioni, mentre l'offerta sembra essere di 400.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Maggio 2019)

, il Milan non si autofinanzia ma Elliott deve staccare assegni per coprire. 

Elliott è abituato a spendere uno con un investimento iniziale per vedersi tornare almeno cinque, non spendere uno subito poi 0,2 ogni anno per incassare 1,3 tra cinque anni

Se non si vogliono tenere il Milan per ragioni non immediatamente remunerative a me il piano quinquennale è sempre parso strano guardando alla sua storia


----------

